# Pirate Plugs



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody had used these trolling for kings. If so, did you rig with ballyhoo or cigs. Did they work? Thanks!

Heres a pic: http://www.southchathamtackle.com/Accessories.php


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I doubt that many people here have used Pirate Plugs (I say that because they are made and soldout ofNC - so I doubt they have made it down here yet in numbers- if anyone wants some, you have to order them from South Chatham Tackle or win them in florida-offshore'sgiveaway may 19 - lol..). 

Pirate plugs stop/prevent bait spin mainly due to the waythe nose hook locks into the weighted head. We have used pirate plugs for years &use themevery time we have dead bait to troll.I suggestthey be rigged with cigar minnows or smaller deadbaits. The Deep Six series (bigger pirate plugs) aremade morefor ballyhoo and bigger dead baits - you can even rig themforribbonfish. 

Read aboutPirate PlugsHERE if you want more opinions.

Absolutely a greatproduct!!


----------

